# Buttercup



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she's so pretty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks a bit cleaner in the top pic as it was after i gave her a mist, she was dirty lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

her beak is really dark, wow


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Loos shiny on there lol which i think its just the flash


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still a nice shiny beak 

ive never seen such a dark beak before though. its stunning. she sure is a pretty pearl


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Very beautiful birdie!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## FallowBaby (Jan 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. She looks so much like the 5 week old baby I am handfeeding right now. (Lola) How old is buttercup?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think she is a year old im not too sure


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So she's older than your other tiels? Wow, she's the "mature" one lol.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I also think her beak is stunning - it is very dark! What a lady.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She might be older but she is certainly the baby 
Cant wait till she comes out of her little bubble, she is so shy and a frightened little girl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you notice anything about buttercup on here


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I can see how cute she is!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Im not tired*

What about on here


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Her foot is missing!!! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol I actually got a pic of her being fluffy for once instead of skinny tiel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Drying off from misting


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How is this possible coming from her she is so tiny... small than the rest of them
She had her butt in the food dish lol and this what i find 








I know its not Tacos because his poop is a weird colour green lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

She was saving it up


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww she's lovely, lucky you!  Let's hope she comes out of her shell soon, she's a little cutie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope she comes out of her shell soon, Taco is making progress he was chirping a bit today


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmmm... lperry, i know what the problem is with her droppings... shes dropping pennies!! lol just kidding. you'd have a big problem if she was (better start wishing she was dropping dollars, eh?)

the big poop i think is normal. dally's had some a LOT bigger lol which has made me think she was going to lay eggs but thank goodness she hasnt.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If only they could drop money for us lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At least its a normal color right? Mine get those in the morning, I think some of them hold them most of the night otherwise the sound of it landing on the newspaper might scare them! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha she sleeps weird and sleep on rope perch with her butt over the food dish


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish she relax lol








Tacos crest is always up which iv called him my troll doll 
from these dolls lol http://www.livinginthelightms.com/trolls.html


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

More of Buttercup


----------

